# IBS or PCS?



## djkwik (Aug 31, 2011)

I am a 44 year old male that was originally diagnosed with IBS back in 1997. 10 years later I investigated my symptoms online and it led me to believe I had gallbladder issues. Of course my doctor completely ignored me and would not even order simple xrays of the gallbladder. Turns out it was full of stones. I had it removed in 2007. 4 years later and I still have nearly constant abdominal pain, and perpetually alternating diarrhea and constipation. When I can go (ploease forgive graphic descripstions) it looks like something a sick cat might leave behind, and thats only when its not liquid. I have slowly been determining which foods I simply cannot eat at all. Raw brocolli is definitely OUT! I also cannot seem to eat peanuts (or any peanut food) and it seems Oats are also very painful (yet all PCS forums suggest eating MORE legumes and fiber. I forgot to mention that I also have bad gas cramping as well.First I think its retarded that the vast majority of information treats IBS and PCS as if it were only a female issue! Its been so hard to find any site that recognizes that men get this too. I chose this forum after seeing that a 27 y/o male is suffering much like I am. It doesn't seem to really mater what I eat, when I eat it, how often I eat, quantity at each sitting, etc. Its like a ####-shoot...I never know when I am going to be stricken with constipation or diarrhea. It alsways flip-flops back and forth and about perhaps 10% of the time, I have a normal healthy BM.dMy next step is to try a probiotic to see if that will help normalize the digestive tract like they all claim they do. I am also worried about Colon Pollups and think it's about time for a colonoscopy (family history of colon cancer, protate cancer and pollups). All I know is I am sick to death of doctors these days and their treating people like they are stupid cattle and just writing out a scrip without any actual tests, or the opposite where they want to milk my insurance company and order every test known to man!It wouldn't be a problem if I didn't have an insurance company that actually employs a seperate agency that literally accuses you of lying about your symptoms and keeps trying to get out of paying what they should pay for based on my coverage! The real problem with the American Health Care system IS the insurance companies. They are a legalized form of Mob Protection Money (You pay us or you'll WISH you had!) I swear its a full time job just getting them to do THEIR job!So thats my story. I am fed up with living in this pain nearly every single day of my life. I am otherwise active, have always had a high metabolism...could always eat anything and never gain weight. My bad cholesterol is very low, my good cholesterol was also low and I was told to start taking OTC fish oil..which seemed to help for awhile but then stopped making any difference in my symptoms. I'm 5'10" and 140 lbs. and eat a wide variety of foods. I'll admit that I am a caffeine and sugar addict, but have always been able to metabolize both with no problem...although several forums state that both are bad for people after having their gallbladder removed. I'm trying to cut back on both, but man, caffeine withdrawl headaces are nothing to sneeze at!!!For all you men out there suffering this, I feel deeply for you!!! Perhaps someday, the medical establishment will stop acting like we never get these problems! I also look forward to the day when Insurance companies are abolished altogether and we can get back to having beneficial one-on-one relationships with our doctors! The fact that the billionaire insurance companies pay the least for medical bills is SICK! Ever look at one of your bills. I had one test that was over $1,000 but the Inurance company only had to pay about $100. How is that even in the same universe as "fair"??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well if you only have diarrhea from excess bile (and oat bran does soak up bile well, but it can increase gas which bothers people with IBS) that is a different beast than having IBS on top of it.You might check out Linda's Calcium Thread, she had PCS (but only had diarrhea) and found Calcium supplements controlled the diarrhea and there is some evidence they can help reduce colon polyps (at least in people studied after they found the first one and it helps prevent more when they are followed up).IBS is much more common in women so they tend to focus on women, but there are men who do get it.


----------



## gtt2223 (Jul 20, 2010)

djkwik said:


> I am a 44 year old male that was originally diagnosed with IBS back in 1997. 10 years later I investigated my symptoms online and it led me to believe I had gallbladder issues. Of course my doctor completely ignored me and would not even order simple xrays of the gallbladder. Turns out it was full of stones. I had it removed in 2007. 4 years later and I still have nearly constant abdominal pain, and perpetually alternating diarrhea and constipation. When I can go (ploease forgive graphic descripstions) it looks like something a sick cat might leave behind, and thats only when its not liquid. I have slowly been determining which foods I simply cannot eat at all. Raw brocolli is definitely OUT! I also cannot seem to eat peanuts (or any peanut food) and it seems Oats are also very painful (yet all PCS forums suggest eating MORE legumes and fiber. I forgot to mention that I also have bad gas cramping as well.First I think its retarded that the vast majority of information treats IBS and PCS as if it were only a female issue! Its been so hard to find any site that recognizes that men get this too. I chose this forum after seeing that a 27 y/o male is suffering much like I am. It doesn't seem to really mater what I eat, when I eat it, how often I eat, quantity at each sitting, etc. Its like a ####-shoot...I never know when I am going to be stricken with constipation or diarrhea. It alsways flip-flops back and forth and about perhaps 10% of the time, I have a normal healthy BM.dMy next step is to try a probiotic to see if that will help normalize the digestive tract like they all claim they do. I am also worried about Colon Pollups and think it's about time for a colonoscopy (family history of colon cancer, protate cancer and pollups). All I know is I am sick to death of doctors these days and their treating people like they are stupid cattle and just writing out a scrip without any actual tests, or the opposite where they want to milk my insurance company and order every test known to man!It wouldn't be a problem if I didn't have an insurance company that actually employs a seperate agency that literally accuses you of lying about your symptoms and keeps trying to get out of paying what they should pay for based on my coverage! The real problem with the American Health Care system IS the insurance companies. They are a legalized form of Mob Protection Money (You pay us or you'll WISH you had!) I swear its a full time job just getting them to do THEIR job!So thats my story. I am fed up with living in this pain nearly every single day of my life. I am otherwise active, have always had a high metabolism...could always eat anything and never gain weight. My bad cholesterol is very low, my good cholesterol was also low and I was told to start taking OTC fish oil..which seemed to help for awhile but then stopped making any difference in my symptoms. I'm 5'10" and 140 lbs. and eat a wide variety of foods. I'll admit that I am a caffeine and sugar addict, but have always been able to metabolize both with no problem...although several forums state that both are bad for people after having their gallbladder removed. I'm trying to cut back on both, but man, caffeine withdrawl headaces are nothing to sneeze at!!!For all you men out there suffering this, I feel deeply for you!!! Perhaps someday, the medical establishment will stop acting like we never get these problems! I also look forward to the day when Insurance companies are abolished altogether and we can get back to having beneficial one-on-one relationships with our doctors! The fact that the billionaire insurance companies pay the least for medical bills is SICK! Ever look at one of your bills. I had one test that was over $1,000 but the Inurance company only had to pay about $100. How is that even in the same universe as "fair"??


----------



## gtt2223 (Jul 20, 2010)

I feel your pain....I'm also a male..(I posted on this sire a few weeks ago and gave my story)and have been fighting this #### (literally) for about 3.5 years. I have had every test doneand all come back neg. Most of my pain/pressure is in the lower abdomen, but the Dr. see's no reason apparently to check the small intestine for some reason. I have tried so many combinatins of meds and over the counter meds. I've been taking a real witches brew of meds, most OTC and it seems to help. On the weekends when I get out of the car and have no stress, it seems to be better. Good luck...if you find the miracle drug....post it please.


----------

